# East Mids Region TTOC Meets - 2014



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

*East Midlands Region TTOC Meets 2014*

The East Midlands Region of the TTOC meets every month on the second Thursday of each month. We meet at the McArthur Glen retail park just off the M1 at Junction 28 at 7:30pm and leave around 8pm for a cruise out for food.

http://www.eastmidlandsdesigneroutlet.com/

East Midlands Designer Outlet, Mansfield Road, South Normanton, Derbyshire. DE55 2JW.

Map shows where we usually park so you can find us, after turning into the car park off the last roundabout there is a left turn you can take which leads straight up to where we usually park up.










*Dates for the upcoming meets in 2014 are as follows:*

June 12th
July 10th
August 14th
September 11th
October 9th
November 13th
December 11th

I thought we can keep all the meet discussion in one single thread from now on and just update the location we're going for food each month.

*Next meet will be Thursday 11th December.*

The table will be booked for 8:30pm if I can get numbers soon please 

*Food Location:*

I'm suggesting The Carnarvon for the food location, should be great for some Christmas fayre I think, but I'll definitely need to book a table sooner rather than later. So please post up for numbers for people eating

http://www.thecarnarvon.co.uk/

Fackley Road
Teversal
Sutton in Ashfield
NG17 3JA

*Attending:*

Nick


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Dave & Lynn.

Lynn has £15 in the kitty from April but because of how we all paid last meet it would have been a mess. So Risely Park is where we get our super discount and then on top of that we can use the £15 in the kitty. 

Hopefully we might see some of the new facers from Stanford Hall?


----------



## Ann* (Jul 15, 2013)

I might come if that's ok

Instagram - mike_smith_media


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Ann* said:


> I might come if that's ok
> 
> Instagram - mike_smith_media


Certainly is, be great to get some new faces coming along


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Bloody hell one just a few mile away and I cant come, as I will be in Poland [smiley=bigcry.gif] but I will be at the next one


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

stevebeechTA said:


> Bloody hell one just a few mile away and I cant come, as I will be in Poland [smiley=bigcry.gif] but I will be at the next one


I understand that the next one is in Poland ;-)
Guess you can/can't do that then Steve?


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

I'll be attending


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

jgp-tt said:


> stevebeechTA said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody hell one just a few mile away and I cant come, as I will be in Poland [smiley=bigcry.gif] but I will be at the next one
> ...


Depends on if my father has to go back to the dentist or not mate. :lol:


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello everyone, long time no see.. been way too long.

Nick, would it be ok for me to come to this one? I'm on rest day on the 12th and would be nice to see everyone. 
As previously mentioned, I shall come in my Leon  if that's ok?

I should be able to keep up 

Thanks,
Marcos


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi

You'd be more than welcome, be good to see you.

Just let me know if you're meeting at the retail park or going straight to the pub.


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

Retail park Nick  Thanks!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Will be good to see you again 

Table is booked for 8 for 8:30, they said it would be fine if more turn up.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Sorry I could not make this meet.  
Hope you all had a good time.
Hope to see you all next time

Phil


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

It's next Thursday Phil, you still away then?


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi nick

No mate I will be here, so I can make It 
I don't know why I though it was the Thursday just gone lol.

It must be the jet lag lol

Phil


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Thought it was the power from your TTRS making you giddy Phil [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
See you (and Jo?) Thursday [THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Only me on Thursday, jo working late.

See you all there.

All the best

Phil


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Cya at the Pub


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Great night again.
Great to see every one 

Phil


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

Heya, great evening indeed! Makes me want to get back in a TT!

Nice to see you all!

Cheers, 
Marcos


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Next Thursday everyone, July 10th.

Time for a new Indian  My choice as it's a few days before my birthday on the 15th 

First post updated with location, there's a menu from the web link too.


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh go on then, count me in for an ***** / burfday celebration


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Told Paul I could not make it again this month, but not gone to poland, so I should be able to come  just sorting out a BBsitter I will be there


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

I be coming long, jo working so it me only.

Phil


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Good night, we enjoyed it.

Have a great weekend at event 14 and have a wonderfull day on Tuesday Nick.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Yep good night tonight, and yes have a good weekend lads  Tuesday what's on Tuesday?  have a goodun Nick


----------



## Hibbsy (Mar 3, 2013)

Is it ok if a newbie joins for August? Been meaning to nip down for a while, just not managed it.


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

You'll be more than welcome hibbsy


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Just thinking about our next meet guys & gals. 
How about a new venue? Suggesting The Grill at Twenty Five?
Never been there but the website looks good & as it's name, just off junction 25 of M1, so easy access.
Thoughts?


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Sounds like an excellent idea to me


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Looks good John


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Just had a quick look at the menu, looks fantastic good choice


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Suits me.

I've booked a table for 8 people at 8:30pm.

Can we all post up if you are meeting at the retail park or going straight there and also single or plus 1's too.

Cheers


----------



## Hibbsy (Mar 3, 2013)

I'll be at the retail park. Just me!!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Cya there +1


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

There +0 (just me)


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Hope to make it to the retail park

Just me

See you later

Phil


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I will meet you all at j25 will be coming down from Lancs today so will give me a little more time, but I will be there. Not been in the TT for a week so will be good to go for a blast 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankse (Jul 18, 2014)

Sorry was going to make this my first meet, but I am in hospital tomorrow so can't make it. Will see you in September


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

frankse said:


> Sorry was going to make this my first meet, but I am in hospital tomorrow so can't make it. Will see you in September


Sorry to hear you're in hospital tomorrow. Hope everything goes well, a speedy recovery & look forward to seeing you in September.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

jgp-tt said:


> frankse said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry was going to make this my first meet, but I am in hospital tomorrow so can't make it. Will see you in September
> ...


+1


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Nyxx said:


> jgp-tt said:
> 
> 
> > frankse said:
> ...


+2


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Good night all, looking forward to the next meet  Phill the car sounds awesome mate 8) Not saying any more :roll:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Was fun as always, we both enjoyed it.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Grat night as alway 
It was nice to meet you mat, 
cheers Steve I do like it it sounds great.

Looking forward to the next one guys.

All the best

Phil


----------



## Hibbsy (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for making me feel welcome and a good night. Hope to make it to another one soon. Matt.


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

What a great East Mids meet. Full of laughs & fun, as usual.
Nice to meet you Matt.
Sorry about your RS Phil (fountain is all I'm saying), and really glad I had a bright led reversing light as it was quite dark tonight ;-)

Looking forward to next month.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Was good to meet you Matt, 2nd Thursday of every month :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Next meet this coming Thursday.

Paul's suggested here:

http://www.oldreindeer.co.uk/main.html

Virtual tour: https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.09711 ... e2!6m1!1e1


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Looks good to me  I will be there, looking forward to it


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm in. See you at the retail park


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

O ... Go on then +1


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Sorry to say I not going to be able to make this one Due to me being away sorry  
New job keeping me away, say that it was 28oc here today 
Have a great night and I see you all in October

Phil


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Need to change my post to "see you at the old reindeer". I'm out on the bike before we meet 
Sorry you can't make it Phil. Maybe Jo could give the TTRS a run for you?


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lol hi John

She could if she wanted to lol 
Hope you and the boss are doing ok mate.

Phil


----------



## Hibbsy (Mar 3, 2013)

Not sure whether I can make this one either guys. Hope to be there for the next one though. Matt


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Spaceman10 said:


> Lol hi John
> 
> She could if she wanted to lol
> Hope you and the boss are doing ok mate.
> ...


Yep, we're both good. As usual, Carolyn's down in London so can't make the meet.
Looking forward to seeing you guys next month.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've added location details to the top post.

Also, Sheffield Audi Mk3 evening on Monday 15th if people are interested:

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=760057


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I will see you at the normal place Nick,

Phil, Sorry you cannot make it but ofc we understand you cannot upset the "family" :wink: or we might not ever see you again.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lol cheers dave

I got to come back I can't leave my babe all alone lol

Have a great night guys

Phil


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Table booked for tonight.

BUT...

It's for 8pm as they stop serving food at half 8!

So if you are going straight to the pub you need to be there for 8pm please. And for the retail park still half 7, but we'll leave not long after to get there for 8 also.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Sorry all, I cant make it tonight. I have to work :x but I will be there for the next


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Updated the first post with this months eatery of choice, but I've just noticed that for 8 people or more they require a deposit of £5 per person. So not sure what to do now, any thoughts?


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

How about booking 2 tables, one for 6 & another for the rest?
Should be 2 here, but need mobile signal & wifi (if poss) as I'm on-call!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

How about we go there next month if everyone has a think ahead this time and give me the £5 deposit this month?


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Yep up for that, Hook or by crock, I will be there this month


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

It's Onnlly me!


----------



## Hibbsy (Mar 3, 2013)

I can't make this one I'm afraid. Hope to be there next month.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

So we're up to 6 so far then:

Nick (possibly Julie)
John & Carolyn
Dave
Steve
Paul

Any more, if not I think we'll just go to the Redgate Inn as I suggested if I can book us in still?


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Sorry I will not be able to make this one. 

Hope you have a good night.
If any body going to ADI I will see you there.

Best regards.

Phil


----------



## leeroyp1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Where is this meet and at what time?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

leeroyp1 said:


> Where is this meet and at what time?


All the details as in the first post on this thread. But it's tomorrow night, and I'll need to amend the booking for the restaurant if you wanted to join us so just let me know


----------



## leeroyp1 (Sep 19, 2014)

I was just wanting to come and chat with a few owners before I take the plunge and buy a tt.won't be able to make the restaurant after.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

leeroyp1 said:


> I was just wanting to come and chat with a few owners before I take the plunge and buy a tt.won't be able to make the restaurant after.


Well we usually meet for about half an hour at the retail park before moving on for food so please pop down and have a chat indeed


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Just an idea for the next meet:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Coop ... 3893306815

http://www.thecoopers-arms.co.uk

the food is excellent and lots of safe parking


----------



## 321fallen (Oct 11, 2014)

Would be interested in coming along and having a general chat with everyone as well before buying one, who knows may even have one by the 13th if that date is still going ahead? I'm sorry but I have an astra  but might be able to make my mate take me in his.

Will a new post be made for a new location?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The next meet on Thursday 13th November will definitely be going ahead.

Not sure of the food place yet, but we'll still be meeting at the retail park as usual first


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I think I am on a night shift on the next meet, so I am not sure if I can make it  I am working on getting it covered  so I will have to confirm as soon as I can.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

So it's this Thursday for the next meet everyone.

Meeting at the retail park as usual for 7:30pm


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Nem said:


> So it's this Thursday for the next meet everyone.
> 
> Meeting at the retail park as usual for 7:30pm


Put me down for 1 please Nick.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi 
I'm a newbie, just got a tt and not to far away from the meet so will deffo pop up to the next one to pick a few brains, can't make this one due to work


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Still on the night a the moment


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi nick

Should be there mate.

Phil


----------



## Hibbsy (Mar 3, 2013)

Nick. I'm going to try to make it. I'll be driving over from Macclesfield after 6 so I'll probably try and meet you all at the pub.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Plus 2 please Nick.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, for lack of something better I'm thinking of going back to the Mangrove Indian tonight, keeps it nice and local anyway and there's car park right next to it. We've not been there since February and 'the incident with the bill'...

5 Dame Flogan Street : Mansfield : Nottinghamshire : NG18 1DJ

So I've got down:

Nick
Paul
John
Dave and Lyn
Phil and Jo
Matt

Unless anyone objects?

Anyone else?


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Nem said:


> Right, for lack of something better I'm thinking of going back to the Mangrove Indian tonight, keeps it nice and local anyway and there's car park right next to it. We've not been there since February and 'the incident with the bill'...
> 
> 5 Dame Flogan Street : Mansfield : Nottinghamshire : NG18 1DJ
> 
> ...


My bill is only a fiver ;-)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've booked a table for 8 of us at 8:15 tonight then.

Anyone else wanting to join? I can easily add more people if needed.


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

iam coming but not impreesed by the service better be prompt tonight or ill be having a word


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Next meet will be Thursday 11th December.

I'm suggesting The Carnarvon for the food location, should be great for some Christmas fayre I think, but I'll definitely need to book a table sooner rather than later. So please post up for numbers for people eating

http://www.thecarnarvon.co.uk/

Fackley Road
Teversal
Sutton in Ashfield
NG17 3JA


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi nick

Please put me and jo on your list.

Looking forward to it.

Phil


----------



## Hibbsy (Mar 3, 2013)

Going to have to decline this one. I'm on babysitting duties that night!

Have a good night!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Lynn and I please


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

I'll be comming add me to the list please


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Great!

Looking like it's going to be a good one


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

You can put me down for 1 please


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've booked the table at the Carnarvon, but being December they were already quite booked up and I couldn't book a table until 9:15pm.

So it's booked for the 8 of us then. There is a Christmas menu available as well as the standard food and we've not got to pre order anything which saves any hassle.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I can MAKE it  I was on another night duty but have managed to cover it  is it still ok to come along Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Would have thought so Steve, I'll give them a ring to add you on.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Excellent


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Changed the table to 9 of us, they said it might be a tight fit as it's only a table for 8, but as long as we're happy they said they would accommodate us 

We'll have a bit of a wait in the bar before the table is ready at 9:15 but I think we're ok with that anyway.

See you all later.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Cheers all for a good night  Have a good one over Christmas and take care 

Ps I tried Launch control,


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Another great night, as always!


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Another great night as always

It was nice to see every body 
Have a great Xmas, see you all in the new year.

Best regards

Phil and jo


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Was a good night, happy Christmas and I'll see you at the next one


----------

